# Rotten Egg Smell



## Aderes85 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi all - 

Quick question. I bought my normal amount of ROI water from my LFS and added my minerals and PH buffer (to get it to neutral), mixed it up, and then screwed the cap back on. (it's in a water jug thingy)

That was about a week ago. When I went to change out some of my water yesterday, though, the water smelled absolutely horrible... like rotten eggs. It also looked a bit cloudy. I asked my LFS guy, and he said it was built up gas and that if I left off the cap it would be fine. I left it off all night, and the smell is significantly less "yuck" but...

... IS the water ok to use? I'd rather dump it and get new water than risk my fishes' health. And will this always happen to the water if I add the minerals and ph buffer?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not sure, and when not sure I'd go ahead and err on the side of caution and dump it rather than try it and hurt your system. That being said, I do not have a rodi system and have never used rodi water so I'm going on instinct not knowledge on this one.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Your bucket might have developed some algae problems if you continually use it and leave it out wet. I've used RO/DI in the past and pre-treated and let the water sit for weeks, and got that smell as well. Putting a cheap power head in while it sits to keep water flow helps some, but in the meantime I would dump the old water and use fresh, otherwise you risk having a green water outbreak.


----------

